# Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation



## huntertech (5. Februar 2010)

*Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Hi Leute,
ich suche ein PC-Spiel, welches möglichst realistisch ist. Man sollte also selber schalten können, Kupplung benutzen können (hab ein Lenkrad), Blinker, usw.

Also quasi ein Spiel, wo man sich nur an die Verkehrsregeln halten muss. Wenn ein paar Missionen dabei sind, kanns ja auch nicht schaden 

Aber bitte KEINE RENNSPIELSIMULATION!!!


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## (@ze) (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Servus!

Wenns dir primär um die StVO geht, schau dir 3D-Fahrschule mal an. 

mfg


----------



## huntertech (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Ist das auch mit Motor abwürgen bei falschem Anfahren und sowas?


----------



## (@ze) (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Ich glaub nicht, ich kenne nur die uralte Version. Zu lange her.
Probier doch einfach die Demo aus! Such dir aber besser einen alternativen Download aus, 
ohne Registrierung.(Chip Online & Co)

mfg


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*



(@ze) schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, ich kenne nur die uralte Version. Zu lange her.
> Probier doch einfach die Demo aus! Such dir aber besser einen alternativen Download aus,
> ohne Registrierung.(Chip Online & Co)
> 
> mfg



oder nimm einfach diesen link 
http://www.3d-simulator.de/demo/drive51-DE.exe


----------



## huntertech (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Läuft bei mir nicht!?!?

Habe mit Google ein paar Screenshots gefunden, die zeigen, wie es in etwa auch bei mir aussieht:

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/dqaxn9h3/geilgeilgeil.jpg
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/yecindqh/dsaddsadsadsdada.jpg


Also ich habe keine Texturen und der zeigt mir auch als Texturspeicher 0MB an. Editieren kann ichs auch nicht!

Idee?


----------



## (@ze) (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Probier erst mal die einfachen Sachen.  (nicht alles auf einmal!)

- GraKa-Treiber auf Standard stellen 
- Spiel im Fenstermodus starten, falls möglich
- Optionen im Spiel anpassen 
- direkt nach Software-(Neu)Install. Neustart machen 
- anderen GraKa-Treiber (nicht immer ist der neueste auch der beste)


----------



## huntertech (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*



(@ze) schrieb:


> Probier erst mal die einfachen Sachen.  (nicht alles auf einmal!)
> 
> - GraKa-Treiber auf Standard stellen
> - Spiel im Fenstermodus starten, falls möglich
> ...




Da ich bereits einen (etwas) älteren GraKa Treiber draufhatte, mache ich gerade nochmal den neuesten drauf. Vllt. gehts dann.

Fenstermodus geht nicht, optionen habe ich auch schon durchprobiert.

Dann lasse ich mal den GraKa Treiber auf Standard und wenn alles nicht hilft, installiere ich das Spiel nochmal neu und mache dann direkt nen Neustart.


----------



## huntertech (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Habe jetzt alles durch und es hat nichts funktioniert. Aber mir sind noch zwei Sachen aufgefallen:

Die Texturen werden auf im Menü nicht richtig angezeigt (die im Hintergrund), also wieder nur graue Umrisse. Und wenn ich ein lv. starte sind für Sekundenbruchteile die Map mit Farbe und allem da und dann sind die Texturen wieder weg.


----------



## huntertech (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Habs jetzt. War so eine Kamera-einstellung


----------



## (@ze) (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

- Was lange währt, wird endlich gut -

Jetzt hoffen wir mal, das nicht alles umsonst war und dir das "Spiel" auch gefällt.


----------



## huntertech (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Gibts da denn (mit Lenkrad) Kupplung?


----------



## huntertech (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Möglichst realistische Auto-Simulation*

Pusch


----------

